# A few blank to build



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

I have a couple Batson blanks that I had planned to build last spring but didn't get any interest. They are RCLB80XL and SUR1063 cut down to 8'. Both would make awesome king/cobia/'phin/BFT rods. I am just seeing if anyone has any interest this fall in having one built early for spring or Christmas. Final cost would probably run $175-200. 

Also have a Fenwick Fenglass IGFA 80 blank that I am going to build out for a shark rod. It is an incredibly strong and durable blank. It has an AFTCO UB4 will work with a 50W, 80w or 130W no issue. Cost would vary too much based on components to guess but can build these out for you too.

Let me know if you want to discuss. Thanks.


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

*willing to work a trade*

I am also willing to trade one of the above built out for a good used small offshore level wind (Tekota 500, Penn 565, Calcutta 400, etc.) Let me know if you are interested and I can get that Cobia rod going for you. That Fenglass is a BEAST of a blank that will handle any shark that swims.

Also interested in trading a custom rod for an older International 12 or 16 +/- cash. Let me know what you have. Thanks.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I have a Calcutta 400s non level wind I'm rebuilding right now. Just waiting for drag washers to arrive and it will be better than new. I like the non level wind because the worm gear disengages in the level winds and if it's not center it interferes with the drag and can make loose packed braid (usually top
Layers) dig in. 

Let me know if your interested and we can work something out.


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

Yep, I'm interested in anything. What are you looking for in a rod?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm interested in the RCLB80XL as a spinner to throw buck tails and small jigs. 

Drags should be here early next week and I'll take pics of the assembly and whole reel and send them to you.


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

Sounds good. I am not in a hurry so take your time. That RCLB80 is a fantastic rod. I don't think you can get anything better for the money than that line of Batsons.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I have an RCLB80M and love it as well as a RCJB84xh I'm building. Again, waiting on the mail for guides. Lol.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Here she is. 
Brand new carbon drags with cals grease. Salt proofed with penn blue grease. AR bearing is about as water tight as I can get it and dry inside for smooth operation. Another bullet proof calcutta.


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

Wow that's nice!! Let's see what we can work out. Shoot me a PM.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

PM sent. Here's. Couple more pics. I'd recommend a yearly visit to Joe or Keith.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Not sure how those guys do it, everytime I clean up a reel or build a rod I start to get attached. Lol


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

That's how I ended up with a garage full of fishing tackle. It's dangerous!


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

Here is the Batson coming together and static deflection test. That's an old 850ss for size comparison.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

dang, that's looking slick. 

I had some work get in the way and something coming up in a few days. I'm going to put that Calcutta in the mail and then ill be out of touch for about a month.


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

Ok, no worries. Your rod will be ready when you get back.


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

Are you back where I can send this rod to you? Let me know and I will go ahead and ship.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Smitty81 said:


> Are you back where I can send this rod to you? Let me know and I will go ahead and ship.


I got back a couple days ago. the reel is in the mail. I had my wife take it with her to her parents house to send so the return address will be from the states.


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

This is a really bad picture because the of the flash but here is the color scheme.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

my rod collection is slowly turning blue. lol. I like it.


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

Again, it looks bad in the light but here is the hook keeper wrap and a short blue/gold tiger above the handle.


----------

